# Ford Galloway & Co Watchmakers Birmingham



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a silver pocketwatch with" Ford Galloway Birmingham" on the dial and also on the movement but to date have been unable to locate any information Dated 1887 Case maker W.E


----------

